# E leaf istick 100W battery run down.



## Neal (23/12/15)

Hello good people,

Bought myself Eleaf 100w I stick couple of days ago. My reasoning being to give myself some headroom for future. I do not (at moment) run my mini sub tanks with 0.5 coils anything higher than 28w. Am happy with new device, but slightly disappointed that even though am running 2 x 18650 batteries I am not getting a great deal more run time between charging than my Hana clone that is only using 1 x 18650 battery. Ok, I am chain vaping on both devices, but my run time is around 4 -5 hours on either of these mods. I do not let my batteries completely discharge and charge them through 1A wall adapter, but using on board usb and not independent charger. Am I wrong to think a device with 2 batteries should give me more life? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## kev mac (24/12/15)

Neal said:


> Hello good people,
> 
> Bought myself Eleaf 100w I stick couple of days ago. My reasoning being to give myself some headroom for future. I do not (at moment) run my mini sub tanks with 0.5 coils anything higher than 28w. Am happy with new device, but slightly disappointed that even though am running 2 x 18650 batteries I am not getting a great deal more run time between charging than my Hana clone that is only using 1 x 18650 battery. Ok, I am chain vaping on both devices, but my run time is around 4 -5 hours on either of these mods. I do not let my batteries completely discharge and charge them through 1A wall adapter, but using on board usb and not independent charger. Am I wrong to think a device with 2 batteries should give me more life? Thanks in advance for any help.


How old are the batteries? Also 4-5 hrs.of chain vapeing doesn't seem too bad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Neal (24/12/15)

kev mac said:


> How old are the batteries? Also 4-5 hrs.of chain vapeing doesn't seem too bad.



Thanks for response brother, bought batteries with device from vendor in Carlisle, England where I am at moment. If I take pic tomorrow and attach to this thread could you help me? Had a feeling that when aforementioned vendor told me he only had 2 x 18650 batteries left in stock he was not being completely honest and was trying to fob me off with some old shite he happened to have lying around. Will post pic of batteries in morning. Thanks again man.


----------



## kev mac (24/12/15)

Neal said:


> Thanks for response brother, bought batteries with device from vendor in Carlisle, England where I am at moment. If I take pic tomorrow and attach to this thread could you help me? Had a feeling that when aforementioned vendor told me he only had 2 x 18650 batteries left in stock he was not being completely honest and was trying to fob me off with some old shite he happened to have lying around. Will post pic of batteries in morning. Thanks again man.


I know it can suck the vape budget,but try to have a spare set to switch up while the others charge.LGhe4s work for me(I swear by them) the single set won't last if you continually use them.2 sets will last a long while.Is there Ebay in England? If so you can find Authentic LGs for a great price.If that vendor gipped you the only way you'll know is by how long they last unfortunately.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (24/12/15)

Neal said:


> Thanks for response brother, bought batteries with device from vendor in Carlisle, England where I am at moment. If I take pic tomorrow and attach to this thread could you help me? Had a feeling that when aforementioned vendor told me he only had 2 x 18650 batteries left in stock he was not being completely honest and was trying to fob me off with some old shite he happened to have lying around. Will post pic of batteries in morning. Thanks again man.


I know it can suck up the vape budget,but try to have a spare set to switch up while the others charge.LGhe4s work for me(I swear by them) the single set won't last if you continually use them.2 sets will last a long while.Is there Ebay in England? If so you can find Authentic LGs for a great price.If that vendor gipped you the only way you'll know is by how long they last unfortunately.


----------



## Silver (24/12/15)

Hi @Neal

What batteries are those in the new device that you are concerned about?

Also, I have noticed that batteries sometimes need a few cycles of use before getting to "full capacity".

Just for comparison, my twin Samsung 25R Blue Smurfs get me about 12 to 15 mls of juice on my Sig100/Lemo1 combo, vaping at 12-15 Watts and 1.2 ohms. At that point, the batts measure about 3.6-3.7Volts.

Perhaps check how many mls of juice you go through on a full charge to compare.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (24/12/15)

As a point of reference my IPV4 does about 30-40ml on 2 LG HG2s.

Tank being Cthulhu V2 which is very thirsty.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/12/15)

Sprint said:


> As a point of reference my IPV4 does about 30-40ml on 2 LG HG2s.
> 
> Tank being Cthulhu V2 which is very thirsty.



Impressive @Sprint 
Whats their voltage when you take them out? Must be lower than 3.7V ?


----------



## Neal (24/12/15)

kev mac said:


> I know it can suck the vape budget,but try to have a spare set to switch up while the others charge.LGhe4s work for me(I swear by them) the single set won't last if you continually use them.2 sets will last a long while.Is there Ebay in England? If so you can find Authentic LGs for a great price.If that vendor gipped you the only way you'll know is by how long they last unfortunately.



Thanks mate, will follow your advice. Am not sure make of batteries in device, they are blue and have markings: EPT 18650 2200mAh 3.7v 2014 06, last part of markings I would presume is date manufacture? Please excuse my ignorance.


----------



## blujeenz (24/12/15)

Neal said:


> Thanks mate, will follow your advice. Am not sure make of batteries in device, they are blue and have markings: EPT 18650 2200mAh 3.7v 2014 06, last part of markings I would presume is date manufacture? Please excuse my ignorance.


A quick google shows that they are designed for laptops with a max continous discharge of 1.5C ie 3.3Amps
http://ept.gmc.globalmarket.com/pro...drical-battery-ept-18650-2200mah-1354436.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (24/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> A quick google shows that they are designed for laptops with a max continous discharge of 1.5C ie 3.3Amps
> http://ept.gmc.globalmarket.com/pro...drical-battery-ept-18650-2200mah-1354436.html



Thanks mate, damn I wish I'd paid more attention at school instead of sneaking off to smoke cigarettes.


----------



## blujeenz (24/12/15)

Neal said:


> Thanks mate, damn I wish I'd paid more attention at school instead of sneaking off to smoke cigarettes.



You're most welcome, Google is a great leveler for gaps in your school education, frankly all I know about 18650 cells I learnt here on the forum. 
Those batts will work well in torches and lasers etc.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (24/12/15)

I have the istick 100w too - With two sony vtc4's of 2100mah each - This beast lasts me 1.5 days at a time, or more- Operating wattages: between 28-40watts variable as the flavours change. I put three to five Bellus tanks to use when this battery is fully charged. Sony batteries as well as the new Samsungs, and most LG's are known to be the better of them all - going to try Efest next as I want 6000mah batteries.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (24/12/15)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> I have the istick 100w too - With two sony vtc4's of 2100mah each - This beast lasts me 1.5 days at a time, or more- Operating wattages: between 28-40watts variable as the flavours change. I put three to five Bellus tanks to use when this battery is fully charged. Sony batteries as well as the new Samsungs, and most LG's are known to be the better of them all - going to try Efest next as I want 6000mah batteries.



6000mah Efest batteries! are you kidding me?
The Tesiyi's 40's are top of the heap at the moment, 2600mah 25A cont 40A pulsed.

Did you go straight to Ebay or at least Google those 6000's?
6000mah Efest's, check this out http://vapingunderground.com/threads/are-these-batteries-any-good.36456/


----------



## stevie g (24/12/15)

Silver said:


> Impressive @Sprint
> Whats their voltage when you take them out? Must be lower than 3.7V ?


i have the browns in and my adv settings on ni200. I'll measure them when they run flat and report back here.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/12/15)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> I have the istick 100w too - With two sony vtc4's of 2100mah each - This beast lasts me 1.5 days at a time, or more- Operating wattages: between 28-40watts variable as the flavours change. I put three to five Bellus tanks to use when this battery is fully charged. Sony batteries as well as the new Samsungs, and most LG's are known to be the better of them all - going to try Efest next as I want 6000mah batteries.



@Darryn Du Plessis , I'd be very careful to use anything advertised as 'high capacity' batteries, as they are likely designed for lower current usage like 1-3A, typically in notebooks, and not for high current draw environments like vaping. These are likely ICR or LCO cells which is the wrong chemistry to use with today's mods. They also vent far more violently than the safer IMR counterparts commonly used in mods. 
See http://batterybro.com/blogs/18650-w.../18880255-battery-chemistry-finally-explained
The most common batteries to use safely at around 20A are typically 2100mAh or around 2500mAh. The top performer currently above 2000mAh is the Tesiyi Yellow at 2600mAh, rated at 25A max. Anyone that tries to capture the vapers market with anything else must be using alien technology, or is simply pulling the wool over your eyes. 
The best performing batteries at 3000mAh and higher is the Samsung 30Q, as all the others are safely rated at between 5-15A with around 10A being the norm.
Use the safety grades table available at http://www.ecigssa.co.za/18650-battery-safety-grades-table.t14853/ if you like your hands and face enough not to take chances. We'd certainly prefer to still have you around as a member at the end of 2016 too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g (24/12/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> @Darryn Du Plessis , I'd be very careful to use anything advertised as 'high capacity' batteries, as they are likely designed for lower current usage like 1-3A, typically in notebooks, and not for high current draw environments like vaping. These are likely ICR or LCO cells which is the wrong chemistry to use with today's mods. They also vent far more violently than the safer IMR counterparts commonly used in mods.
> See http://batterybro.com/blogs/18650-w.../18880255-battery-chemistry-finally-explained
> The most common batteries to use safely at around 20A are typically 2100mAh or around 2500mAh. The top performer currently above 2000mAh is the Tesiyi Yellow at 2600mAh, rated at 25A max. Anyone that tries to capture the vapers market with anything else must be using alien technology, or is simply pulling the wool over your eyes.
> The best performing batteries at 3000mAh and higher is the Samsung 30Q, as all the others are safely rated at between 5-15A with around 10A being the norm.
> Use the safety grades table available at http://www.ecigssa.co.za/18650-battery-safety-grades-table.t14853/ if you like your hands and face enough not to take chances. We'd certainly prefer to still have you around as a member at the end of 2016 too.


to add to this the LG HG2 is basically the same as a Samsung Q30 - the samsung is quoted as a 15A battery and the LG HG2 a 20A battery but under tests the samsung is also a 20A cell, reviewer opinionated that Samsung were just being cautious with their rating.

30Q does better capacity wise than HG2 at above 15A and HG2 does better anywhere below 15A.

In an istick 100w either the 30Q or HG2 will give you better runtime than anything on the market currently.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g (24/12/15)

Silver said:


> Impressive @Sprint
> Whats their voltage when you take them out? Must be lower than 3.7V ?


For the life of me I cannot find the multimeter. 

Going by memory they were at 3.2v fully discharged according to the mod.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (29/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> 6000mah Efest batteries! are you kidding me?
> The Tesiyi's 40's are top of the heap at the moment, 2600mah 25A cont 40A pulsed.
> 
> Did you go straight to Ebay or at least Google those 6000's?
> 6000mah Efest's, check this out http://vapingunderground.com/threads/are-these-batteries-any-good.36456/


 For the istick 100w - it would be two 3000mah Efest batteries for total of 6000mah mah bruuu

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (29/12/15)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> For the istick 100w - it would be two 3000mah Efest batteries for total of 6000mah mah bruuu



Ok all good, they way you wrote it "*I want 6000mah batteries*" as a plural, meaning 2 or more, I thought perhaps you got suckered with the Ebay 6000mah scams.


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (18/1/16)

Sprint said:


> to add to this the LG HG2 is basically the same as a Samsung Q30 - the samsung is quoted as a 15A battery and the LG HG2 a 20A battery but under tests the samsung is also a 20A cell, reviewer opinionated that Samsung were just being cautious with their rating.
> 
> 30Q does better capacity wise than HG2 at above 15A and HG2 does better anywhere below 15A.
> 
> In an istick 100w either the 30Q or HG2 will give you better runtime than anything on the market currently.


High capacity refers to how many milliamps it can hold? Why would any capacity be related to a laptop/notebook? when Im buying 18650's that are batteries that fit into a vapouriser? I buy high capacity because i want it to last long enough - on 4200mah [2 sony vtc4's] I have made a 6 day record with this 100w

Reactions: Like 1


----------

